# ICS Settings Problem.



## Pilgrim-online (Jan 2, 2011)

I recently changed from an ADSL Modem to a Netgear DG834G Router and have so far been unable to get ICS to work.
I have changed the DHCP settings on the Router to avoid conflict but that alone has not solved the problem.

I have two computers, a PC and a Netbook (NB), both of which run XP-SP3.
The computers are joined by a crossover ethernet cable, file and printer sharing is working.
The PC is connected to the Router by ethernet cable using a second NIC.
I am aware that there are other ways of creating a network but I want a wired network and need file and printer sharing working with the internet connection turned off so wiring both computers directly to the Router would not work.

My setting are as follows:

ROUTER

LAN TCP/IP Setup
IP Address: 192.168.2.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
DHCP
Starting IP Address: 192.168.2.2
Ending IP Address: 192.168.2.254

NIC (on PC) connected to Router
Obtain an IP address automatically
(This is actually showing as 192.168.2.3)
DNS servers
Preferred DNS server: 74.118.212.1
Alternate DNS server: 74.118.212.2


PC - NB connections

PC:
IP: Address: 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
DNS:
Preferred DNS server: 192.168.0.1
Alternate DNS server: 192.168.0.2

NB:
IP: Address: 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DNS:
Preferred DNS server: 192.168.0.1
Alternate DNS server: 192.168.0.2

These are the settings that were working with the Modem network, I have tried changing them without effect.

Any settings not listed are set to automatic.

ICS is set up on a PPTP VPN, this is because although I basically use a wired network there are occasions when I connect the PC wirelessly and using the VPN for the shared connection avoids the need to move it from one adapter to another.
When I was using the Modem this always worked without problems.
Although the VPN is set to automatic if I am not mistaken its IP Address is in fact 192.168.0.1 because that is what Windows allocates to ICS.

Everything on and between both computers is working except for ICS which I can only put down to the wrong settings, any advice on the correct ones would be appreciated.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Preferred DNS server: 192.168.0.1
Alternate DNS server: 192.168.0.2

These are invalid dns entries.

According to what you write your ICS host pc should have the following settings;

Internet facing nic:
IP: Address: 192.168.2.3
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
gateway Address: 192.168.2.1
Preferred DNS server: 74.118.212.1
Alternate DNS server: 74.118.212.2


Lan facing nic
IP: Address: 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: no listed gateway
no need to list dns

On the downsteam pc you would have
IP: Address: 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway:192.168.0.1
dns 192.168.0.1


----------



## Pilgrim-online (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi Wand3r3r, thank you for your reply and my apologies for not getting back to you yesterday.

I have entered the settings you suggested but still have no ICS.
I have also set static IP Adresses for the Wireless Connections on both computers as after adding the Gateway they were showing an address conflict.

I am attaching a screenshot of what now appears in Network Connections when all the relevant connections are enabled, I do not know if it will give you any suggestion as to the problem, the only differences from my previous network are the addition of the Internet Gateway and the Router Connection has replaced the Modem Connection.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

please post the results of an ipconfig /all for review. Thanks


----------



## Pilgrim-online (Jan 2, 2011)

ipconfig /all results as follows:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Router Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR FA311 Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-09-5B-E2-AD-A9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::209:5bff:fee2:ada9%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 74.118.212.1
74.118.212.2
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

PPP adapter HideIP-VPN-UK:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.7
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.7
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 81.21.65.168
81.21.65.169
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-31-4D-6C-E9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::217:31ff:fe4d:6ce9%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%4
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%4
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%4

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-01
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.1%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%4
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%4
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-0A-07
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.10.7%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-02-03
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.2.3%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

The thing that stands out to me in this is that the VPN is showing an IP Address of 192.168.10.7
I tried moving the LAN settings into that range and it made no difference.
If I try to set the VPN to a static address different to this it will not connect.

I never ran ipconfig with my previous network, I used the LAN settings in my original post, set the VPN for ICS and it just worked.
The two DNS settings you said were invalid were the modem (0.1) and the router (0.2).


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

That ipconfig looks correct.

I would disable PPP adapter HideIP-VPN-UK:
to eliminate it from the mix as a possible source of the problem.

From the downstream pc ping 192.168.2.3 and post the results. Thx


----------



## Pilgrim-online (Jan 2, 2011)

I just caught your last reply before I shut down for the day, tried what you suggested with the VPN disabled and got 'Request timed out' on 192.168.2.3
Out of curiosity I re-enabled the VPN and tried again, then I tried 192.168.10.7, the address showing for the VPN itself, same result both times.
Tried on 192.168.0.1 and got >1ms so the problem is definitely not between the two computers.

I do not know if it will make any difference but I am wondering what will happen if I try to use ICS on the Wireless Connection, bypassing the second NIC?
Before I actually wired the Router to the PC that was working and if it no longer is would that not point to the settings on the Router itself, i.e. the 192.168.2.x range?

Back tomorrow, thanks for your continued help.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Hmm.. seems that the ics link isn't between the right interfaces.

Lets take a step back. 

With the vpn interface disabled and ICS undone do you have "bridge connections" as an option if you right mouse click on one of the wired interfaces?

If so bridge them. You will have to change the ip on both the lan interface going to the pc as well as the pcs ip to be the same subnet as what you get from the router.


----------



## Pilgrim-online (Jan 2, 2011)

I removed ICS, disabled the VPN and bridged the Router Connection to the LAN connection.
After two hours no matter what settings I used I was unable to ping anything from the NB, not even the PC.

Let me sum up what I have actually learned so far:

1. With the PC connected wirelessly to the Router using the Router's default settings (192.168.0.x) ICS worked.
2. With the PC wired to the Router I had to change the DHCP settings on the Router to even enable ICS.
3. ICS has always worked on the VPN both wired to the Modem and wirelessly through the Router.
4. By default, i.e. the way Windows sets up ICS, the ICS connection automatically takes the IP Address 192.168.0.1 even though the VPN shows something different in ipconfig.
5. The VPN can actually be left out of the equation, when ICS is working it will work on the VPN, when ICS is not working it will not work on anything.

It seems that everything hits a wall when it comes up against the 192.168.2.x range, whether it is wired, through the Router Connection or wireless, through the Wireless Connection.
As ICS requires the 192.168.0.1 address and as it is impossible to leave the Router in that range due to DHCP conflict unless there is a way to link the two ranges which we have so far failed to find, what I am trying to do cannot be done.

At the moment if I want to use file and printer sharing I cannot connect the NB to the internet.
If I want to connect the NB to the internet I have to unplug the cable between the computers and connect wirelessly.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

192.168.0.1 is only on the lan side of the pc. You can't have the same subnet on each nic unless you are bridging which is why, if the router was providing the same subnet, you had to change the routers subnet.

Please post an ipconfig /all when bridging for review.

Since ICS got you closer try following this guide ignoring the dial up references.

How to configure Internet Connection Sharing in Windows XP


----------



## Pilgrim-online (Jan 2, 2011)

ipconfig /all results as follows:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . :
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-17-31-4D-6C-E9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::17:31ff:fe4d:6ce9%10
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 08 January 2011 16:00:14
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 09 January 2011 16:00:14

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-02-02
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.2.2%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

To start with your ICS link, I set up ICS with the Modem without any problems, although I read through your link and followed the instructions it made no difference.

Bridging, I am not sure that is the way to go.
I can only access the properties of the two bridged connections through the Network Bridge, i.e. the same set of properties applies to both networks.
This means that to enable file and printer sharing it makes them open to the internet connection as well as the LAN, something that I would not choose to do.
Also, using a bridge, presuming we can get a working internet connection across it for the NB, means that on the rare occasions that I use the PC's Wireless Connection I will not be able to connect the NB to the internet through it.
So to go back to an earlier comment, with the setup that I have, no bridge, no ICS, if I use the LAN I cannot connect both computers to the internet and to do so I need to physically disconnect the LAN.

Forgive me if this is a stupid question, the original problem was a DHCP conflict, is there another way round it, for instance can any part of DHCP be disabled to avoid the conflict?


----------



## Pilgrim-online (Jan 2, 2011)

After much reading I came up with this which seems to offer a possible solution:

Getting both wired and wireless computers, ICS, a router and a modem to work correctly (TSF)

I do not have the time to try it at the moment but if you think the idea is viable I have some questions that I would appreciate your input on.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The original issue was not a dhcp conflict. You had the wrong dns entries as well as wrong ip addressing on the lan side of the host.

"1. With the PC connected wirelessly to the Router using the Router's default settings (192.168.0.x) ICS worked."

It worked? When? So what is the issue here then?

"This means that to enable file and printer sharing it makes them open to the internet connection as well as the LAN, something that I would not choose to do."

What are you talking about? Objective was get the downsteam pc on the internet right?
Do you understand in your situation there is no difference between bridging and ics/nat? With nat all you did was add a routing hop which you don't have with bridging.

"Also, using a bridge, presuming we can get a working internet connection across it for the NB, means that on the rare occasions that I use the PC's Wireless Connection I will not be able to connect the NB to the internet through it."

Sorry but this statement makes no sense to me. You would have the same situation using ics.

Your link goes to how to add another router to an existing router. I have no idea what your thinking is now.


----------



## Pilgrim-online (Jan 2, 2011)

My apologies if I have confused the issue, let me try and put things straight.

When I started my PC was wired to a Modem which had a static IP address of 192.168.0.1, if I disabled the Modem I was also able to connect wirelessly to the Router which had a static IP address of 192.168.0.2.
At the time I only had one NIC in the PC.
The Lan settings were as shown in my original post under PC - NB connections and even if they were wrong they worked for both file and printer sharing and ICS, wired or wirelessly.

The problem started when I installed the second NIC and wired the Router to it.

From the start I was getting error messages to the effect that the IP address needed for ICS was already in use, I tried setting static addresses for the second NIC and the Router that were in the same range but avoiding 0.1, the problem remained.
Somebody who knows something about the subject but was not very helpful told me that the problem was that the DHCP server in the Router was in conflict with the DHCP setup in the PC, unfortunately they never told me any more.

To start with I tried disabling the DHCP server in the router but I was unable to connect to it at all probably because I was using the wrong settings but at the time I was not getting any help so I was floundering around in the dark.

The next thing I tried was changing the range of the Router's DHCP server but as far as ICS is concerned that never worked either although the LAN does work.

Which brings me to my original post here.

My original objective was to have a wired network which worked the same as my original one while still retaining the option to use it wirelessly when the need arises.

The reason that I mentioned the link that I found is because items 1 - 4 seem to address what I was told was a DHCP conflict, if I have misunderstood things then again I apologise.

All I wanted to do was swap the Modem for the Router, if I had been aware of the issues involved I probably would have left things as they were.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

That makes sense. Usually engaging ics isn't this complicated.

the dhcp conflict was over a ip range not just being dhcp.
for ICS to work the lan facing nic will get 192.168.0.1. It isn't the .0.1 that is important, it the entire subnet x.x.0.x that can only be used on the lan side.

"Modem which had a static IP address of 192.168.0.1"
"Router which had a static IP address of 192.168.0.2."

These are on the wan side. You can not route between two same subnets. So you have x.x.0.x on both sides lan and wan which will not work with routing but will work with bridging.

Simple solution is set the router or modem's provided dhcp scope to x.x.1.x
This way you have one subnet on the wan [192.168.1.x] (or leave it at 192.168.2.x is fine)
and a different subnet [192.168.0.x] on the lan which is what ICS wants.

Your #5 post ipconfig /all has the right settings. Routing is enabled. Ips on the wan and lan are correct... yet it didn't work and we don't know why.

"with the setup that I have, no bridge, no ICS, if I use the LAN I cannot connect both computers to the internet and to do so I need to physically disconnect the LAN."

"The problem started when I installed the second NIC and wired the Router to it."

??? Does your network diagram would look like so?
modem<>wan nic[PC]lan nic<>router

Clarification:
is the "modem" just a modem or a router also?
you wanted to replace the modem with a router
Does the router have a builtin modem? Router and modem are two different devices [actually 3 since soho routers include a 4 port switch]

What is the reason for not configuring as so?
Modem<>router<>all pcs


----------



## Pilgrim-online (Jan 2, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> "The problem started when I installed the second NIC and wired the Router to it."
> 
> ??? Does your network diagram would look like so?
> modem<>wan nic[PC]lan nic<>router


The Modem has been completely uninstalled and removed from the system.
It is in any event one that connects to a USB port.
The network now looks as follows:
router<>wan nic[PC]lan nic<>NB



> Clarification:
> is the "modem" just a modem or a router also?
> you wanted to replace the modem with a router
> Does the router have a built-in modem? Router and modem are two different devices [actually 3 since soho routers include a 4 port switch]


As I said in my first post, the Router is a Netgear DG834G which does not require a separate Modem.



> What is the reason for not configuring as so?
> Modem<>router<>all pcs


1. The Modem is no longer part of the setup.
2. It would require the Router to be on to use the LAN.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Got your PM. Thanks

Let me review where we are at now.
We have router<>pc<>nb with the pc using two wired nics
This would leave the wireless available when needed

wan ip is not in the x.x.0.x ip range?
lan ip is 192.168.0.1?
nb ip is at 192.168.0.2 with x.x.0.1 as gateway/dns?

from the nb do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results. Thx


----------



## Pilgrim-online (Jan 2, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> Got your PM. Thanks
> 
> Let me review where we are at now.
> We have router<>pc<>nb with the pc using two wired nics
> ...


Everything is as you say, the Router and the NIC it is connected to are both in the 192.168.2.x range.

tracert as follows:

C:\Documents and Settings\xxxxxx>tracert yahoo.com
Unable to resolve target system name yahoo.com.

When I ran this I then copied it into Wordpad and saved it across the LAN so, as ever, it is the outbound connection that is a problem.


----------



## Pilgrim-online (Jan 2, 2011)

I had an hour to spare this afternoon and I have been experimenting, the changes that I have made can easily be undone but I thought they were worth a try.

All IP Addresses are now in the range 192.168.0.x.
The Subnet for everything is 255.255.255.0.
The Router is 192.168.0.100 and the DHCP server is turned off.
Where adapters were previously set to 192.168.2.x the 2 has been changed to 0 and the last numbers have been left as they were.

As before ICS is still not working, there are a couple of things that I want to try but I do not have the time today.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

ICS won't work under those circumstances but bridging the nics should


----------



## Pilgrim-online (Jan 2, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> ICS won't work under those circumstances but bridging the nics should


Tried that after I saw your post but still no internet connection across the LAN.

Since my last post I have tried everything that I can think of and every combination of settings, nothing worked.

I have managed to get both computers online with the LAN working at the same time by connecting the NB wirelessly, that in itself is an achievement as the last time I tried I could only use one or the other.
It's not quite what I wanted but unless you can think of a solution to the following, or anything else, it looks like I will have to settle for it.

Back in post #3 I included an image, as soon as I saw the top item in that image, long before I posted on here, I thought that I would have problems.

The Internet Gateway appeared as soon as I installed the second NIC and connected the Router to it.
Going back to the very first network I set up with the Modem if there was a Gateway showing ICS would not work, in fact I had to look up online how to get rid of the Gateway that appeared at the time, as soon as it went ICS started working.
Unfortunately with a second NIC installed I can find no way of getting rid of it.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

have you tried removing it?

"Go to add and remove programs-> Add/remove windows components-> Networking services->and uncheck Internet Gateway Device discovery and control client."
from google


----------



## Pilgrim-online (Jan 2, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> have you tried removing it?
> 
> "Go to add and remove programs-> Add/remove windows components-> Networking services->and uncheck Internet Gateway Device discovery and control client."
> from google


Yes, that was the first thing that I thought of as that was how I got rid of it with my original network.
None of the Network Services under Windows Components have been checked since.
If I disable the Gateway I lose all connection to the internet and unlike the last time if I right click on it there is no option to delete.
If I remove the Gateway setting from TCP/IP properties for the second NIC the gateway disappears but so does the connection.
It would appear that it is firmly tied to the second NIC.

It would be interesting to know if anyone else who has a Router wired to a second NIC has managed to do so without a Gateway appearing.

One other thing that I looked at was Windows Services as I had made several alterations but I went through them all and anything connected to networking is now set to the default.


----------

